# Rhom?



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Brazil fish









Brazil fish


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

is this fish from hudson?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

hudson?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

A marginatus ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Allow the fish to heal the fins. Looks like a young S. compressus.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

i got the same picture from my friend who has fish export company in fortaleza
i also say to him that this is compressus


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think its an Altuvie


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dr. Giggles Posted Today, 10:33 PM
> I think its an Altuvie


S. altuvei is not Brazil, its Venezuela.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

I also get this picture. What species is this piranha?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Tha last picture is a fin nipped brandtii, i guess.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

compressus?thanks frank.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

aquariumwild said:


> I also get this picture. What species is this piranha?


gold mac! i think!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Last photo, S. maculatus.


----------

